# boys vs girls



## emshedgehogs (Jul 4, 2012)

what is the difference between boy and girl hedgehogs?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Boys will have boytime, that's about it.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeap no difference personality wise... the only difference is that boys will have... boy time. Some are more private about it, some are not :lol: It can also be a pain to clean off their tummies/mouths (One of my boys is a complete pig and gets it all over himself) :roll:


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Their sperm also gets stuck to things that are fabricy and it's a pain to clean. They also sometimes hump things. lol


----------



## fairywinged (May 15, 2012)

I think males are the same in every species one thing on the brain at all times atleast top two things on the brain at all times food, "boy time" potty, "boy time", sleep, "boy time", play, and more "boy time"


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Gender isnt a big deal. Personalties are the key. My male did have a something about marry moment the other day but my female was covered in poop so its not like females is less cleaning


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

In my experience, Moka would blast sperm all over his sleeping area causing unwashable damage and causing snuggle bags and cozy cups to be replaced more frequently, whereas my girls Pepper and Bea never pooped in their sleeping area.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Pokey isnt too bad. Lucy is a bigger poop boots person


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah she seems like a poopy mess, haha.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

she is a nut job in every way possible...been calling her wild thing lately. lol


----------



## AtomicHedgie (Jan 20, 2012)

Gimli is a typical boy. The evidence of boy time is very clear, but he's a very private hog about it thank goodness!


----------



## Hillybean (Jun 10, 2010)

Yep, no differences really.

Now personally, I have had luck with females. Growing up a couple of my siblings had females hedgehogs, and they were always so friendly. All of my current girls are VERY friendly.

That being said if you would have asked me a couple of weeks ago, I would have said I think boys are more jumpy/huffy. I recently got a very sweet boy a couple of weeks a go. He is a sweety just like my girls. My others are also friendly, but they like to explore and/or they require more handling. I enjoy them all no matter their personallity, each one is very unique. Personallity of the hedgie, and knowing what you are wanting is the key, IMO.

If possible, I recommend that you place deposits on two or three hedgehogs that you like. Deposits are normally non-refundable..but it will allow you to (for sure) handle a couple of hedgehogs that you are interested in. This will allow you to go with the one you like most vs. the only one left...


----------

